# OPU questions



## Sushi2Go (Nov 26, 2021)

I did OPU for the first time but I got questions.

1. How many OPU labels do you stick on for one order if let's say we have 2 different bags or half is bagged and other larger items are not bagged. Do you just stick one label one or reprint multiple labels for each stuff that's separated?
2. When do you bag an order vs not bag at all?
3. Can you combine different orders for one hold location if space is running out?
4. Are we scored individually like SFS? I notice there's is a timer but what happens when it hits zero?
5. What happens if your missing an item from your cart and there's none left on the floor?

Thank in advance.


----------



## spottymcspot (Nov 26, 2021)

1. Fill one bag and hit create a label on the bottom of your screen then scan a Waco.  Keep going until the order is done. Give each big item its own sticker.
2. If it doesn't fit in a bag or if it has a handle we don't bag it. 
3. At our store no.  One order per Waco. 
4. Yes scored on all the same metrics but also you have the timer.  Don't let it go past zero.  
5. Like you picked it and then someone took it? You have to pretend to stow it and then go in the pickup app to cancel it.  It is annoying.


----------



## DBZ (Nov 27, 2021)

_Are we scored individually like SFS? I notice there's is a timer but what happens when it hits zero?_

It goes red and management gets all bothered. You should start bagging at 10 minutes. 

_What happens if your missing an item from your cart and there's none left on the floor?_

If you can't find an item, ask your leader for help. They will want you to look at the other locations, check when it was last sold, and when it was last delivered to your store. With a leaders permission, you can click "can't find" which is an INF. We don't like INFs but sometimes you can't avoid them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2021)

spottymcspot said:


> 1. Fill one bag and hit create a label on the bottom of your screen then scan a Waco.  Keep going until the order is done. Give each big item its own sticker.
> 2. If it doesn't fit in a bag or if it has a handle we don't bag it.
> 3. At our store no.  One order per Waco.
> 4. Yes scored on all the same metrics but also you have the timer.  Don't let it go past zero.
> 5. Like you picked it and then someone took it? You have to pretend to stow it and then go in the pickup app to cancel it.  It is annoying.


If you scan a waco, doesn’t it stow the order in just 1 location?  What if you beed mutiple fucking wacos??


----------



## gracefulfillment (Nov 28, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> If you scan a waco, doesn’t it stow the order in just 1 location?  What if you beed mutiple fucking wacos??


If you bag and create labels as you go, each bag is unique in the system and can be stored separately. If you look at the orange bar at the top and have scanned multiple locations, it will show all of the prior locations you've done. Its a good idea to be acquainted with the pickup app that GS uses so you can see their end of it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> If you bag and create labels as you go, each bag is unique in the system and can be stored separately. If you look at the orange bar at the top and have scanned multiple locations, it will show all of the prior locations you've done. Its a good idea to be acquainted with the pickup app that GS uses so you can see their end of it.


Thank you, this helps, for the few time I have supported flex, I’ve just stowed orders in bulk if they won’t fit in wacos..


----------



## Sushi2Go (Nov 30, 2021)

spottymcspot said:


> 1. Fill one bag and hit create a label on the bottom of your screen then scan a Waco.  Keep going until the order is done. Give each big item its own sticker.
> 2. If it doesn't fit in a bag or if it has a handle we don't bag it.
> 3. At our store no.  One order per Waco.
> 4. Yes scored on all the same metrics but also you have the timer.  Don't let it go past zero.
> 5. Like you picked it and then someone took it? You have to pretend to stow it and then go in the pickup app to cancel it.  It is annoying.



Great thanks. #5 Yes this is what I meant.


----------

